# Planted tank books. How-to's? Layouts?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a book on how to do a planted tank including layouts, tips, tricks, plant ID's, etc. Right now I'm trying to get the Aquarium Plant Paradise book by Takashi Amano for some inspiration.

Any good books you've come across? Doesn't have to include all the parts I mentioned above.

Heck, since this is The Water Bucket, what good aquarium related books have you come across? I have a few that my dad had:

_Handbook of Tropical Aquarium Fish_ by Drs. Axel Rod and Schultz. Printed in 1983 I believe.

_Exotic Aquarium Fishes_ by Dr. William Innes. Printed in 1966 (only date to be found).


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Apart from Amano's four books available in Amazon you can also try Kasselmann's "Planted Aquariums" and The Inspired Aquarium : Ideas and Instruction for Living with Aquariums


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Peter hiscock's encyclopedia of aquarium plants is a decent book as well.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I constantly find helpful information/inspiration from Amano's books (I too got them all off Amazon). Have you ever taken a look at APC's library? I found some helpful hints that I will likely incorporate on my nex layout. I also own the pocket version of the Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants. Very informative and helps with plant id/needs.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I saw the Inspired Aquarium Book at Border's the other day. Neat book, very helpful. 

The Amano Nature books are simply picture books, and though it's neat to have a book to flip through you can probably get as much inspiration looking through the various photos from contests and in threads. It does not tell you how aquascape or plant. If you do want these books. Book #1 is the best based on photos, and aquascapes, followed by #3, and then last #2.

The Kasselmann book is great to have around for plant IDs, and gives information regarding plant orgins, and the ocassional picture of that particular plant in tanks, so you can get an idea of what plants work with what.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'll have to check out that Inspired Aquarium book. I've looked at a lot of aquascaping topics here and people's galleries for ideas. Just looking to expand on some of it. 

Too bad there aren't Amano posters. I'd have a wall full of them.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Amano posters! Dont give him ideas, I'm too poor!


----------

